
Expedia preaches connectivity and productivity in new Seattle HQ - btgeekboy
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/wi-fi-rock-high-tech-place-expedia-preaches-connectivity-productivity-new-seattle-hq/
======
btgeekboy
I’m curious whether my opinion is the minority on this one. I like having my
own desk - where the chair is adjusted the way I like, cleaned as often as I’d
like, the desk moves to my presets, my keyboard and mouse don’t have to be
retrieved from a locker on a daily basis, and I don’t have to worry each day
about where I’ll be sitting. But maybe there are benefits I’m not aware of.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Whether you're in the minority I can't say but you are not alone at least. The
description of their workspace sounds absolutely horrid.

